# I want a Calisoga!!!



## Pacmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Some background . . .
When I was a kid, I caught a huge spider in Marin County(California) and always thought it was a Tarantula.
Tho it was mean, very mean.
Well, it turns out it was a calisoga spider or "false" Tarantula.
Im thinking of getting another, as I seen them in the forsale section.
Anybody keep one of these ill-tempered spiders as a pet?

They are very drab and plain-looking, but the attitude more than makes up for it.
I was scared of the one I caught, and used to keep the cage wrapped with duct tape.


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, I just got one last month. They're pretty cool.


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 1, 2009)

ive been keeping a mature female for 2 years now, real cool spiders. id love to own more, i have the silver colored ones, i saw some with a reddish tint to them a few hours north of me that id love to try to catch. really cool bugs, great eaters :clap:


----------



## skippy (Mar 1, 2009)

i caught a few of the silver ones when i was young. i might have to go find some more  are the out and about a lot?


----------



## Pacmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Ive only seen the one wild one in my whole life . . .
I would be purchasing one if I was to get it.
The folks that responded- did you guys catch yours or buy them?

Mitchrobot- where are you at?


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 1, 2009)

i caught mine in concord. i have seen mature males around where i live (napa) but have yet to see a female here.

i know a stretch of road near Navarro that literally has hundreds over a 100 yard stretch. in the late summer the roadside ditches are littered with opened eggsacs  .  im not sure how these look though, i had no luck getting one to come out of its burrow. ive seen the reddish ones near Mendocino.


----------



## skippy (Mar 1, 2009)

do you see yours on a regular basis or does it just live in it's hole?


----------



## CodeWilster (Mar 3, 2009)

They are a REALLY cool spider in my opinion. I really only keep tarantulas but because of this sp living in my backyard I had to make an exception. I seem to always find mature males here and no matter how hard I try I can't seem to find a female anywhere. So I ended up buying a sling and raised it up (see pic below) and of course, it's a boy :wall: 



















I personally do not think they are drab at all. After molting they range from deep metallic blue to a chrome silver, or usually a mix. Just before molting they are usually a metallic silver. The picture above are of my immature male. The first is just after his last molt a few weeks ago. The latter are more recent, and the second was taken without a flash. If you check out my profile and gallery submissions I've got a picture of a mature male I found and released (again, could not find a female  ) Everybody should have one of these in their collections.

This one is on and off aggressive, eats well, burrows, etc. Not much different than a tarantula at all. They definitely appear more velvety. 

Someday I will catch me a female, between jumpers and these, I am going to be exceptionally busy this spring!!!


----------



## John Apple (Mar 4, 2009)

I keep thevenetti and longitarsus...hatched out sacs of both and am sitting on a sac of longitarsus right now.
send me your male...and I'll put him to work 
I have only a few babies from last year left if you are interested


----------



## CodeWilster (Mar 4, 2009)

John Apple said:


> I keep thevenetti and longitarsus...hatched out sacs of both and am sitting on a sac of longitarsus right now.
> send me your male...and I'll put him to work
> I have only a few babies from last year left if you are interested


I'd be interested in slings of both. I may put him up for sale when he matures. However, I find males in my backyard every spring and fall. I could maybe send you one of those too. For now it's just a matter of luck and time to find a female for me. PM me if you'd like for further info. You should make an offer for the starter of this thread too


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Mar 4, 2009)

i am also raising some now.
gotta love 'em..so much spunk.
love to have a female also.real lookers
andy


----------



## John Apple (Mar 4, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> I'd be interested in slings of both. I may put him up for sale when he matures. However, I find males in my backyard every spring and fall. I could maybe send you one of those too. For now it's just a matter of luck and time to find a female for me. PM me if you'd like for further info. You should make an offer for the starter of this thread too


All the starter has to do is contact me....I do want the male as I have 3 females not bred.
hey Andy were those ones I sent ya:?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Mar 4, 2009)

no yours would be unrelated.wouldn't mind having some of those too.
the others i got as freebies from a trade.
andy


----------



## Pacmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

If someone wants to sell or give me one, that would be great . . .  

My own computer has been down, and it will be a fewe more days till its back up . . .

Im in Sac, and can drive to meet . . .

Go ahead and PM me, and I can respond within a few days- its hard for me to get on here while Im at work . . .

Oh, and Thankyou!


----------



## Pacmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

mitchrobot said:


> i caught mine in concord. i have seen mature males around where i live (napa) but have yet to see a female here.
> 
> i know a stretch of road near Navarro that literally has hundreds over a 100 yard stretch. in the late summer the roadside ditches are littered with opened eggsacs  .  im not sure how these look though, i had no luck getting one to come out of its burrow. ive seen the reddish ones near Mendocino.



Man, get ahold of me when its time and we can go spider-hunting . . . ???


----------



## Edward02 (Sep 20, 2017)

What are the physical differences between the males and females?


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 20, 2017)

Edward02 said:


> What are the physical differences between the males and females?


Well, thread necromancer, male and female _Calisoga_ don't look much different, but a mature male has noticeably different palps. (They are tipped with red palpal bulbs.) They also tend to have a more slender build than mature females.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward02 (Sep 20, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Well, thread necromancer, male and female _Calisoga_ don't look much different, but a mature male has noticeably different palps. (They are tipped with red palpal bulbs.) They also tend to have a more slender build than mature females.


Thanks


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 20, 2017)

All hail Edward02 ! May the hissing *Goddess** watch over you mighty necromancer!

PBUH


----------



## RTTB (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm intrigued. Now I want a couple. Any species live in SoCal?


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 20, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I'm intrigued. Now I want a couple. Any species live in SoCal?


BugGuide has documented these _Calisoga_ submissions from California. (They include the county and city.) You can also export this data to Google Earth by clicking "Create a Google Earth KML File from these results" at the bottom of the page.

It looks like all of the submissions are from central California.


----------



## Edward02 (Sep 22, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I'm intrigued. Now I want a couple. Any species live in SoCal?


As far as I know, they are found all throughout California and Nevada, look for holes about the size of a penny and you should either find a Calisoga or a tarantula living inside it.


----------



## jaycied (Sep 27, 2017)

Since this thread had been resurrected, does anyone know where to find one for sale?


----------



## Debbie Mcclure (Feb 22, 2018)

I want one. Can yal ship them??


----------



## Arachnid fun (Apr 22, 2020)

I found one in my yard.


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 23, 2020)

Arachnid fun said:


> I found one in my yard.
> View attachment 341410


Awesome! Looks to be a wandering MM. Have you located burrows nearby?

Also, it would be better to create a new thread to share your photo so it isn't buried in this old one.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

